# Iconic National Singers



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

It was sad to hear of the recent death of Russia’s iconic singer Ludmila Zykina at 80. Her singing was adored by tens of millions of Russians who found their national soul expressed by her singing.

Portugal gave us Amalia Rodríguez: France, Edith Piaf. Greece went one better by having two: Maria Callas and Nana Mouskouri. Germany had Lal Anderson. Britain Gracie Fields or Vera Lynn; some might suggest Kathleen Ferrier. 

Any guesses on others of similar stature? Those whose singing seemed to score the soul of the national ethos. Sorry they're all ladies but male singers don't seem to really fit too well into this genre.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

I think Khaled has such a position in the Arabic-speaking world, not sure though.

What time period are you asking about? I think the political climate after after WW2 means that there is less need for iconic national singers these days. I find myself quite disconnected from all of your names but can't suggest and modern replacements.

Maybe it's largely a 30's-50's phenomenon... mass media established enough to make one person the symbol of a whole country, and an international war instigating the need for such a symbol to exist.


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

Possibly but neither Nana nor Callas have any connection with wars .. Gracie Fields was judged to be a traitor having married a member of an Axis country and departed to his nation before settling a long way away from shellfire. 

Not sure about the Russia lady. Amalia (Portugal) met her iconic fame in South America, far away from the wars. Edith Piaf is I suppose a nostalgic whimsical notion belonging to a long forgotten romantic Paris. 

Period? I would have thought 20th Century. Blokes? Jury's out on this one. Julio Iglesias for Spain as the sunshine nation doesn't seem to have a female icon. Charles Aznavour, (French?) is now the Armenian ambassador to Switzerland. Italy; obviously Pavarotti.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you mean symbolise their country to the inhabitants, or to the rest of the world?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Hungarian tenor *József Simándy* (1916-1997). Sang the role of Bánk bán in Ferenc Erkel's C19th historical nationalist opera. It had resonance in the Communist era, as it was about Hungary being oppressed by a foreign queen.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

michael walsh said:


> Any guesses on others of similar stature?


*Yma Sumac*- Peru
*Miriam Makeba*- South Africa


----------

